
Active shooter at YouTube HQ - doener
https://twitter.com/lavrusik/status/981259304408788993?s=21
======
doener
[https://twitter.com/danafergan/status/981259647872000000?s=2...](https://twitter.com/danafergan/status/981259647872000000?s=21)

